
Kosertech » Would AppStore pre-approval help? - phpguy
http://www.kosertech.com/blog/?p=398
======
technofication
I don't see how this would be possible. There isn't much for Apple to gain by
implementing this there is no shortage of people developing for the AppStore
as is.

